# Carpenter ants



## iamann (Apr 3, 2011)

What looks like ants are swarming around my home. They are similar to termites, but according to the information, they are ants. Do they damage wood inside walls the same as termites? What is the best way to get rid of them?


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Carpenter ants can damage wood as they nest in wood, not eat it like termites. Oftentimes carpenter ants will simply nest in insulation, wall/ceiling voids, etc.

The smaller ants won't do any damage, just a nuisance. Use liquid ant bait or gel baits for the small ants. 

Carpenter ants are tougher; they don't take the baits reliably; at least we don't have luck with baiting. We treat interior with Phantom, exterior with Termidor.


----------

